# Live from the blind. Opening day!!!



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Beaks are glued shut around me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Had a jake come in gobbling like crazy. Not going to shoot a little guy. I was a little too far off the roost. Most went the other way. I bet I seen every bit of 40-50 deer. Will try again later this week. These suckers are not roosting in the same place every night and hard to pin point them.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Owls bumped our birds this morning. Went the other way. Got a call to mount one already tho so someones killin em anyway. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Just tagged out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Line hunters and possible trespassers for me this morning. Was hearing several different birds prior to whoever the hell shot. 

Just F-ing stellar. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the bird! Smoked one as well with the bow, his buddy won't leave though. Waiting a bit yet, his head is down so I think is finished, but just making sure

team cluck commanders 2013


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well today was my 1st time turkey hunting been practicing calling all winter! And at 7:50am this morning one lone Tom came to my decoys and I smoked him with my bow at about 8yds!! It was a great feeling! Bird weighs 23lbs. Has a beard of 11 1/4in. And spurs are 1 1/4in. 


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well guys, I failed miserably this morning...I'm using my brother's crossbow cuz I've never killed anything with one and I've been practicing out to 30 yards, I'm dead nuts with it...apparently, I should've been practicing for 10 feet...

Everything happened exactly as it should have this morning as I had the grand dads route cut off from the roost...the birds came through at 640am but instead of following the hens across in front of me, the big dawg and 8 of his closest Jake buddies decided to cut into the woodline a bit...needless to say, I wasn't prepared for a shot inside of 10 feet and the rest is history...all I have to show for it are some feathers from the top of his back about an inch long...I searched everywhere for blood but I knew watching him walk away that he was unharmed...

The only thing I have going for me now is midday pics from this spot the last few days so hopefully something shows up

This bird is gunna haunt me for a LONG time unless I get some redemption because he was easily the biggest bird I would've ever taken! But hey, at least my camo works!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> lots of action. called in 3 wife knocked one in the dirt. but it got up and ran off. bummer. still hanging out
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


just tagged one. wife couldnt get the shot so i grabbed the gun swung around and smoked the bird that came in behind us

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

They were gobbling they're heads off for me at sunrise. They were all in the woodlot of the neighboring property. Then came the barrage of gunfire.. and no more gobbling. I guess the neighbor let some people hunt this year. Bummer. 4 year old still enjoyed watching the deer.. maybe tonight. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ol Tom Killa got this 9" beard 7/8" spurs in St. Clair county









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Forgot he also weighed in at 22 pounds


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

You guys are killing me, I think I'm feeling ill... Nooner??! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I am digging this thread. I am chomping at the bit to get out for my season. Keep the pics rolling. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Called in a really nice bird to watch the nephew miss kept calling and his second chance forgot to rack a shell. He is learning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 31, 2011)

Girlfriend shot her first turkey ever after coming in on a string to calling


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Had a jake come in gobbling like crazy. Not going to shoot a little guy. I was a little too far off the roost. Most went the other way. I bet I seen every bit of 40-50 deer. Will try again later this week. These suckers are not roosting in the same place every night and hard to pin point them.


Same here...Had 2 toms fly down 70 yards, strutted for about 30 minutes and walked off with a lonely hen. They got lock jaw as soon as they hit the ground. The birds are definitely behind and I don't think the hens are gonna be ready for another week. Drove from MI to IL and didn't see a single bird in the fields strutting or even moving.

To those that got theirs, great job.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the morning hunts where a success. I got my bird by 7:00 and the brother by 11:00. Both birds over 11 inches. Spurs on mine 3/4 to a 1 and brothers 1 to 1 1/2. Both great birds almost had r third but couldn't quiet close the deal. Be back out around five to try and finish. That makes team turn around with three birds already with iliveintrees bird as well. Lucky man will get his tonight I'm sure. No where they roost so should be good to go.


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Flew home, what a great day to be outdoors! Funky chicken and a hen deek looking good, c'mere ole Tom!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

